# Tough Weed Management Coming



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/new-weed-management-systems-are-on-the-way-from-syngenta


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Dual Magnum is listed for use on grasses grown for seed in WA and ID, including orchardgrass, and is labeled for use on forage sorghum.

I'm wondering if it can be used on orchardgrass grown as forage? Also, it's labeled for use on corn, but what if a person bales and feeds corn stalks to his cattle?

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Even with corn silage you're on the average looking at four months spray to harvest. That probably wouldn't be acceptable for hay ground. I don't know what to residual is Dual but I'm going to look


----------

